# EOI selected on 3rd October Pool



## sivalsm (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

My EOI got selected on 3rd October 2012 and im waiting for Invite. I have few doubts on further proceedings. Please guide me

I might travel Norway by November month end or December 1st week. If i get invitation to apply PR after reaching Norway, whether is it possible to submit documents?

Can i inform NZ immigration authorities about my travel and request to send documents from Norway?

My last question is , what is the avrage time line to complete total process.

Thanks in Advance,
Siva.M


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks like you'll need to submit your application through the London office, as there isn't one in Norway.

See Changes to receiving offices


----------



## sivalsm (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

1-I have IELTS 6 overall and 6.5 in Speaking module.

*ANS: It need overall 6.5 in IELTS, You may present your bachelor degree as you studied in English medium.*
2- I have ACS skill assesment for 263111 ANZSCO code and Bachlor degree in computer sciences equals to AQF bachelor degree - Australia in computer sciences.

Should I apply on this basis? Is I needed code and education assessed by the NZQA or no need

*ANS: No, ACS will not work for NZ. You should apply for PAR first and then IQA after getting ITA from NZ.*
All the best,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sivalsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1-I have IELTS 6 overall and 6.5 in Speaking module.
> 
> ...


You'll need to speak to an immigration agent for advice - sorry. We can only tell you of our own experiences.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

sivalsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1-I have IELTS 6 overall and 6.5 in Speaking module.
> 
> ...



Thanks.Means i only need PAR first for EOI.
can i know your skype or email....


----------

